# what language does your dog understand?



## CVF_Kennel (Aug 7, 2008)

This year I visited a local breeder of german import lines (inherited the biz from his aunt) and about 20 years experience.

I was certainly not impressed when he was screaming 'nein! nein!' at his dogs. It seemed to be the only german word that the guy knew.

Most of my dogs understand english. Keiser probably understands only the amish dialect of german. But he seems okay with me talking to him (the more attention, the better),

Just wondering if there are any other idiot breeders trying to impress potential customers with their fluency in another language??


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

not an idiot, not a breeder, but gia certainly impressed _me_ by picking up italian & hand signals so easily after only hearing english for 4yrs.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

My dog knows commands in English, German, hand, and whistle. I plan on bringing in some Hungarian as well. Thing is, English can be pretty weak when used with some standard commands. German is strong, firm, and carries a long distance. Hungarian is great if you want to butter up an animal.







Hand signals are fun and sometimes required (and dogs pay more attention to body language) and whistle command knowledge is awesome because whistles CARRY. 

You could train your dog in Klingon. Heck, you could teach it to sit when you burp. Dogs don't care about languages, it's just the association of sounds to behaviors.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Idiot? Hmmm...

My dog knows only German commands.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Not really any language. My commands are in English, Dutch, and German and they know hand signals and body cues.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Toozer understands baby talk.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

We do a mixture of English, German, and hand signals.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

English, German, Hungarian and hand signals.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

SchH commands are German. Most of the everyday, around the house commands are English with a few hand signals.



> Originally Posted By: CVF_K
> 
> Just wondering if there are any other idiot breeders trying to impress potential customers with their fluency in another language??


I don't think using another language makes someone an idiot.









As for this particular person, I doubt he was trying to impress anyone either. You mentioned his dogs are imports, so it's pretty normal to try to communicate with the dogs using words and commands they already know.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm an idiot then, but I'm not a breeder, if that helps you.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

I use German, English and hand signals.... then again, I also use "the evil eye" when my dog does something she knows she isnt suppose to. However, I am not breeder either.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Telepathy.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I think the "idiot" comment was a little off-base - choice of languages has nothing to do with impressing people or being a breeder.

My dogs understand any language I choose to teach them. To the dogs, it makes no difference - they simply learn to respond in a predictable way to a specific word or sound. I use some German because it's convenient, and I have some "words" that I've made up (such as "toogle" and "scoo") for specific behaviors. My intent is to have very clear verbal commands so that my dogs don't confuse one command with another (which is much more important than worrying about using a particular language or impressing anyone). 

I would expect that imported dogs would be primarily trained in the language of the country of export, so a breeder wouldn't be using that language to impress anyone.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: IliamnasQuestI think the "idiot" comment was a little off-base - choice of languages has nothing to do with impressing people or being a breeder.


Yep. My breeder has dogs that were born and/or trained in Germany. It has nothing to do with impressing clients. In fact, it's kind of funny watch her and others try to figure out the words and the right inflection. 

Also like others have said, many people use German words because they are often short and sharp, easy to say and easy for the dog to hear. And for people who do not actually speak German, there is less variation in inflection, they tend to say the word the same way every time, which makes it even more clear to the dog.

I use whatever my dog's respond to best and whatever I can say consistently. Coke's recall command is me going "PSSST PSSST!" Attempts by previous owners to train him ruined the word "come". When our cats are annoying, we make a sound like squirting water to chase them off.  Coke really likes running cats, so he started coming whenever we made that sound. Now, we use it as his recall. *shrug* I guess that makes me an idiot and sometimes I do feel rather stupid, but hey, it works!


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

We use English, but I use other made up sounds/words too. I will probably use German with the next puppy. I used Spanish on a Mini Schnauzer mix that I had when I was a little girl.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I use German for commands of formal obedience, just because "I" am used to them as it's the language commonly used by Schutzhund people, articles, books, etc. Then it does become natural. If I tell someone "I'm having problems teaching the Platz" nobody needs a dictionary to understand what I'm talking about nor I'm bragging of my knowledge of another language. I do not, but I have some friends who say "Fui" as a No for the dog, in the same way this breeder use the "Nein", just because it is a word you do not use when talking with other but the dog. I do use "Gut" a a release/reward command in the same way I use the clicker, but I don't care if it comes from the German, but because it is a short and sharp voice, just as the clicker sound.

Spanish words are not suitable for dog training. "Sientate", "hechate", andate" words too long and that sound too similar to a dog to be useful, so most of the people use a mix of short words in Spanish and other words in English. I prefer German also because when people see me training my dogs they are so rude that, specially kids, may start to try to give commands to my dog. As they don't know German commands it is easier for the dog to ignore them... not that Diabla would obey them, anyways


----------



## Mitchooooo (Dec 3, 2008)

hello


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Branca (German Import) will respond to German or Belgium (Flemish?) commands for formal obedience and also some English around the house "go lay down" is less formal. Urro I just taught in German because it would confuse me in my mind if I had to change it up in the ring. 

I don't say nein. I go uh uh or phooey or give the bad look. She may remember nein but never thought to use it.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

English, a couple words of Spanish, and lot of Acks, Eh-ehs, Ahems, Uhhhhhhh, and Ooooooo (as in "Uhhhhhhh" I'd stop if I were you or "Oooooooooo" you're not really planning to do that, are you?)

Technically, I don't think the last five are part of any particular language.









My dogs are also very fluent in Woo-Hooooooo, Waaa! and Yay!







It's their favorite language


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje I use whatever my dog's respond to best and whatever I can say consistently. Coke's recall command is me going "PSSST PSSST!" Attempts by previous owners to train him ruined the word "come". When our cats are annoying, we make a sound like squirting water to chase them off. Coke really likes running cats, so he started coming whenever we made that sound. Now, we use it as his recall.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: elfwolfe....then again, I also use "the evil eye" when my dog does something she knows she isnt suppose to.










Oh yeah, Gunner knows "the look" too. It's usually more effective than any signal or command I give him. If I'm in the room when mom's letting him outside, he likes to ignore her when she tells him to sit. He'll turn around and look at me instead, and I just give him the look. Sits his butt right down! LOL. 

He knows his commands mainly in English and he knows hand signals. Recently, I've started trying to teach him commands in German, as well, just to help keep his mind active. Slowly but surely, he's catching on.
Riley, on the other hand, caught on by accident, almost immediately. So I now have an American Golden Retriever that knows his commands in German.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

English/Spanish and Spanglish, Russian for No, pet talk with high and low pitch and she get very happy when i fake voice as chipmunk.
Dang i need to learn Klingon for the Burp thing...


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

Amara was first trained in German, then English and she knows hand signals. Dutch is trained in... Dutch, and I am re-training him in English. Foreign languages just don't roll off the tongue for me, I sound like an idiot when I try....


----------

